# Proper size of screws for trucks and couplers



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello all,

Can anyone provide a correct size for screws to secure trucks to the bottom of boxcars, flatbeds, etc.? 

I have the seen the price of kadee screws and I can get bulk screws for much less, if anyone can confirm the proper sizes.

I have a few 40 and 50 foot boxcars that I am interested in attaching the truck to the boxcar via a single screw. Just need to know the proper sizes that everyone uses, as some of my boxcars have the plastic snap in type trucks.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I use #2-56 brass machine screws for HO trucks.

On some cars I need to glue a plug into the old hole then drill and tap a 2-56 thread.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

waltr said:


> I use #2-56 brass machine screws for HO trucks.
> 
> On some cars I need to glue a plug into the old hole then drill and tap a 2-56 thread.


That's the same size I use. 2-56.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

What about length?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Length depends on the application. Some kits have the truck screws that are 1/2" up to 1" long. Couplers can be 1/2" or shorter. Kadee sells the plastic screws that are easy to cut to length. I like brass screws also because they are easier to cut and file down.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*NMRA Re-Trucking w/ couplers!*

Here's a very helpful article from NMRA...its a bit dated but has good info...especially for old useless Tyco,AHM rolling stock. I picked up 5 Tyco Virginian 3 bay coal hoppers and I'm upgrading them...I advise using wood dowels as a plug for the truck bolster hole, as it seems to work better. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Here's a very helpful article from NMRA...its a bit dated but has good info...especially for old useless Tyco,AHM rolling stock. I picked up 5 Tyco Virginian 3 bay coal hoppers and I'm upgrading them...I advise using wood dowels as a plug for the truck bolster hole, as it seems to work better. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


This is how I been doing my old rolling stock.
http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNGFtVYStVgtswBUXniLtlLIZnX_XQ


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Good info! I have also been known to add metal wheel sets to the original Talgo truck, and cut off the built in coupler pocket on the truck, then body mount the Kadee coupler.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*This is GOOD!*



ontario mainline said:


> This is how I been doing my old rolling stock.
> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNGFtVYStVgtswBUXniLtlLIZnX_XQ


Great article Ontario and site is a keeper...the NMRA site needs to be upgraded for sure...i like this alot and have already picked up some IHC Meat Reefers and some sprung freight trucks for conversion. My screws and nuts from K4 Supply showed up Sat. so I'm already pullin Talgo's off and changing couplers!! Good share. and thanks!:thumbsup:


----------

